# feeding discus



## hellohefalump (18 Jul 2011)

What do discus eat?  Mine are eating frozen food at the moment, a mixture of stuff like bloodworm, daphnia, brine shrimp etc... and something called 'discus food' - I don't know what it is but I suspect beef heart and some type of greenery.  

But guess what?  After 30 years trading, my lfs has just gone bust!!!!       So I now have nowhere to purchase frozen foods!  So I'm thinking of getting one of those 'discus hampers' from Plymouth Discus online, but I'm not sure my fish will accept them as they're flake... what do you think?

Incidentally, does anyone know of any LFS in the Brighton/Lewes/Eastbourne area that sells frozen food?


----------



## hellohefalump (18 Jul 2011)

Just did a bit of digging on ebay and you can buy frozen food there!  But what if it thaws in the post, which it probably will, is it safe to just re-freeze it?


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
I'd try emailing Tim at "TA Aquaculture", he will be able to make some suggestions for new foods.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Jul 2011)

Try the site below - I have used them before and you can tailor the beef heart mixture, also for a small charge you can add a freeze pack for the postage 

http://www.beef-heart.co.uk/


----------



## mdhardy01 (19 Jul 2011)

The flake from Plymouth is great stuff my discus went mad for the garlic stuff
I never feed frozen as you have no idea how many times it's defrosted and then re-frozen and what might be lurking in it bacteria wise
If they don't take flake to start be persistent they soon come around mine also love tetra prima
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellohefalump (21 Jul 2011)

thanks everyone!  lots of new things to try out!  I'm going to give the flake from Plymouth a go, but if they won't take it I'll look into the other frozen options.


----------



## niknaksky (21 Jul 2011)

red astax from ta was loved by my discus i used to have


----------



## Paul Butler (22 Jul 2011)

Discus are omnivorous and will eat a variety of foods. Most discus keepers use a beef heart blend of some sort, the best beef heart blends are from here http://www.discusfood.uk.com/ or here http://www.devotedly-discus.co.uk/

I use ZM Granular feeds, I have found these to be as good as any out there and very economical to use (at times I can have 100's of discus) http://www.zmsystems.co.uk/ their flake food is good too.

They will also eat mussels, brandling worms, white worms etc ...

Hope that helps.


----------



## mjbarnard (22 Jul 2011)

Paul's recommendations are all excellent. I would agree with him.

Pity he spoils it by not declaring as potential conflict of interest that they are all sponsors of his website.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Aug 2011)

They might be sponsors of Bidka but they sell the best beefheart and granuals around. Hence why they are sponsors ;0) just my 2 pence


----------

